
MilkyJS, a Simple HTML5 Framework to Quickly Prototype Games - lessmilk
http://www.lessmilk.com/milkyJS/
======
lessmilk
Hi HN!

I'm the guy working on MilkyJS.

If people are interested in it, I'll try to fix the last few bugs and put it
on GitHub. So I'm really interested in your feedback, especially: Would you
use a framework like this? And do you see ways to improve the API?

Thanks :-)

